

Ask HN: What is your AWS backup strategy?  - steilpass

The latest AWS outages made it apparent that we need some backup strategy for AWS services. So how is your AWS backup strategy? Do you maintain a different stack on a different hoster? Is there a way to boot Amazon Machine Images somewhere else?
======
schmrz
Generally you should always make sure to have backup plans but sometimes it's
not worth it. Do you really need to maintain a backup strategy which requires
a lot of resources for less than 12 hours of downtime per year ?

~~~
couriernew
Perhaps there is a strategy that doesn't require a lot of resources. If there
is, I'd be interested to hear about it. Something akin to whipping up a linode
box with a pre-made script.

~~~
steilpass
+1 Too bad this didn't made it to the front page.

